# Surbar BRZ aka Scion FRS report



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, this is not your typical bike carrier. But I do run a site called carreview.com and they sent me this car for a week. They gave me the Scion FRS which is a twin of the Subaru BRZ

I'm on Day 2 and the gas tank is empty. Why? Because it the most fun car I've driven of the last 20 that have arrived. It is the best car that we can afford. $25k - no options needed.

It is a car that was developed by Subaru and Toyota jointly and their objective was to build a cheap, rear wheel drive sports car that can compete with the Porsche Cayman.

I've been driving it a ton and it is so fun, fast and capable. It only has 200 hp but it's only 2700 lbs. It will blow away my Mini Cooper S (modified) on any track. It just corners so well.

Anyway, we're all cyclists so here's the cycling lowdown:
- 4 seater for kids in the back
- bike will fit in the back with rear wheel on with rear seats folded down
- no hitch mount available.
- roof rack already available
- 35 mpg or better on the freeway
- 0-60 in 6.2 seconds
- $25k, no options required.

Tons of photos are here:
Toyota FR-S | Facebook


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Want !


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I sell Subarus and I can safely say this is one of the finest driver's cars in a long time. The value for the money is fantastic, even at full MSRP like we've been selling them. Such a ridiculously fun car!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

As a previous owner of an S2000 I'm intrigued by the FR-S/BRZ. I don't need 300 hp or AWD (although the replacement for the S2000 turned out to be an '04 STi). What I really couldn't get over was the bargain basement interior of the STi.

I've checked out a bunch of youtube videos on the FR-S/BRZ and wonder what your impressions are of the interior. Is it basic and functional or does it feel cheap? The S2000 interior was acceptable and nice to look at, it never screamed econocar cheap like the STi.

When I saw the BRZ pull straps to release the rear seat backs first thing I thought of cheap but maybe they did it to save weight & cost? I'm sold on everything about the car except for the interior although it seems the car does everything else pretty well for this price point.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

sharp!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The BRZ's interior is actually pretty nice. The seats and wheel are superb and the switches don't look like the usual Subaru style. A few recognizable pieces from the parts bin but overall its rather classy looking as far as a $27000 car goes.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Although in reference to the 04 STI interior being cheap, there's a reason it was $30,000 and not $50,000


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

RWD, manual transmission, affordable - perfect!

I'm glad to see Japanese sporty cars making a comeback. Toyotas and Suby have always been great, but for awhile they were getting boring.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> Although in reference to the 04 STI interior being cheap, there's a reason it was $30,000 and not $50,000


I had one too. All the money went into the drive train and none was spared for the interior.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

thatdrewguy said:


> As a previous owner of an S2000 I'm intrigued by the FR-S/BRZ. I don't need 300 hp or AWD (although the replacement for the S2000 turned out to be an '04 STi). What I really couldn't get over was the bargain basement interior of the STi.
> 
> I've checked out a bunch of youtube videos on the FR-S/BRZ and wonder what your impressions are of the interior. Is it basic and functional or does it feel cheap? The S2000 interior was acceptable and nice to look at, it never screamed econocar cheap like the STi.
> 
> When I saw the BRZ pull straps to release the rear seat backs first thing I thought of cheap but maybe they did it to save weight & cost? I'm sold on everything about the car except for the interior although it seems the car does everything else pretty well for this price point.


The interior of the FRS and BRZ (I hear) is very nice. It's basically a Toyota and not the typical Subaru misery. The radio is pretty crappy but it works well enough and better than new STI's.

The steering wheel has no controls whatsoever and the cruise control is hidden in a nondescript lever. this is a special purpose vehicle and the purpose is to maximize the driving experience. All distractions are minimized.

Ohm the seats are absolutely incredible.

Fc


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats on the pick up. I really want a FRS as my next car. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

hey francis,

can you post additional pictures of how the roof racks were attached, especially the Qtowers?

seems a tight fit, especially since the roof is short and the distance between the bars is limited

nice looking car nonetheless

thanks


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

this captures it perfectly. "I flew 24 hours to drive the car for 20 minutes." And he was not even a wee bit disappointed.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Complete roof rack write-up
Yakima Roof Rack w/ Pics - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUB


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

No sunroof option tho. I love me some sunroof.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

^ the lack of a sunroof is inline with vehicle's goals - a sporty car. Sunroofs add considerable weight at the top of the car, thereby raising the center of gravity. Not good for a true sports car that could be tracked. Just thought I'd pop that tibbit in.  They should offer a sunroof option, though!


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks man

we have a new distributor for yakima here in the P.I. and their products really look good

it helps to also have a nice car, btw

;-)


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

When do you think supply > demand for these cars? I read that allotments of the BRZ to dealers are based on previous WRX/STI sales. Maybe the price being in the mid-20s these will never been discounted much. I believe the IMBA discount does not apply to this model.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jkirkpatri said:


> ^ the lack of a sunroof is inline with vehicle's goals - a sporty car. Sunroofs add considerable weight at the top of the car, thereby raising the center of gravity. Not good for a true sports car that could be tracked. Just thought I'd pop that tibbit in.  They should offer a sunroof option, though!


This is correct. This car has 'supercar level' Center of Gravity. And it does it while allowing drivers up to 6'4" in height. So that's what happened to the sunroof.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This is the quintessential statement on the Scion FRS / Subaru BRZ / Toyota GT86


----------



## Azarraga053 (Feb 22, 2012)

Gorgeous car, good purchase!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> When do you think supply > demand for these cars? I read that allotments of the BRZ to dealers are based on previous WRX/STI sales. Maybe the price being in the mid-20s these will never been discounted much. I believe the IMBA discount does not apply to this model.


As far as the Subaru VIP discount thru IMBA, it is always at the dealer's discretion- typically, the store I work for doesn't allow VIP for STI's, but we do on occasion. We have not as of yet with BRZ's. I've sold 5 BRZ's out of the 14 we got, and all were sold at MSRP except for one which was a weird order anomaly where we got a car for stock, that sold at $1,000 over MSRP.

Honestly, MSRP is not a bad deal at all for this car- there isn't TONS of markup, and people were happily paying a premium to be able to own it ASAP.

Look at it this way- if I use the 2011,12, and 13 WRX's as examples, we do get cars for stock, but only sometimes- usually, they are presold before they hit the ground. We are currently selling them for $500 off of MSRP, and STI's for $900 off MSRP. Most dealers around here sell WRX's for more than that. We are getting 5 in this month, and 3 are pre-sold, so two will be on the lot for sale, but they will sell quick. Dealers did indeed get their 2013 allocations largely based on how many WRX's they typically sell.

Until we know how much Subaru increases production for 2014, it's hard to say when there will be BRZ's sitting around on a predictable basis. They may always remain very limited, where you may occasionally see one sitting on a lot but most are factory orders. Hard to say.

Oh, and the BRZ is nicer than the FRS- it has standard navi, you can get heated seats/mirrors, suspension is a tad more refined (not overly-drifty, but this is good if you are competing with it), you can get suede/leather seats, keyless start, etc. It basically has a few more amenities than the FRS, but still is not loaded up to be piggish.


----------



## cms_atx (Jun 23, 2008)

The last pic in the set is a Hyundai Genesis Coupe. . I love the BRZ, it may replace my S2000 eventually.



francois said:


> Ok, this is not your typical bike carrier. But I do run a site called carreview.com and they sent me this car for a week. They gave me the Scion FRS which is a twin of the Subaru BRZ
> 
> I'm on Day 2 and the gas tank is empty. Why? Because it the most fun car I've driven of the last 20 that have arrived. It is the best car that we can afford. $25k - no options needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Toff said:


> No sunroof option tho. I love me some sunroof.


You don't need a sunroof if you get the rumored upcoming convertible. (Cant post a pic because of post count) I like the looks of it.I love seeing these cars drive around. I hope they never get as common as the Camrys and Carrollas.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

francois said:


> It is a car that was developed by Subaru and Toyota jointly


Hopefully it fares better than Subaru's other joint stepchild venture, aka the Saabaru aka Saab 9-2X wagon.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

At 6'2" I had a chance to drive one up in Oregon. Owner was on a bike trip up from Texas and he did not mind the drive. Most small sport cars I just do not fit in, the BRZ I was perfectly comfy from casual city driving to more spirited driving.


----------



## Hilux (Jan 19, 2013)

cms_atx said:


> The last pic in the set is a Hyundai Genesis Coupe. . I love the BRZ, it may replace my S2000 eventually.


^^^ What he said that's definitely a Genesis Coupe. :thumbsup: A friend and I had the chance to Autocross The FR-S a month before they came out in Baltimore as a Scion promotion. They encouraged us to drive them hard and holy crap do the stick to the pavement! Since they have boxer engines, but no front axles to worry about, they claim the center of gravity is lower than a lot super cars. They told us their engineers specifically added millimeters to critical areas of the interior to make fitting another set of wheels and tires easy and to make it easier to install a roll cage. ( I imagine a bike wouldn't be a problem with the rear seats flipped down.) They are definitely awesome cars. Toyota/Subaru hit the nail on the head. I will definitely own one at some point.

The demo cars had TRD/Eibach springs, TRD exhaust, Enkei wheels, and Yokohama S-Drive tires.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Saw a couple of these today and a TT Supra accelarate through an underpass. Kinda strange that I rarely see them but 90% of the days that I see an fr-s I see more than one. Their styling looks like the car would be more expensive. Definitely a sweet car.


----------



## Dominic49 (Jul 7, 2005)

Didn't want to spend a ton on a roof rack and kill the gas milage so I came up with this system for my friend when he picked up a FRS


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

This will be even better with the 2.0l turbo, direct injection motor.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dominic49 said:


> Didn't want to spend a ton on a roof rack and kill the gas milage so I came up with this system for my friend when he picked up a FRS


What rack is that?


----------



## Dominic49 (Jul 7, 2005)

crank1979 said:


> What rack is that?


yakima high roller on a custom rack I designed.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> This will be even better with the 2.0l turbo, direct injection motor.


Given the dearth of fun roads in DFW, TX, I ended up going witha GTI and reflashing the ECU over a Toybaru FRZ. I can't help but think that little car with the motor from my gti (or at least some form of FI) would be a ridiculously fun car.


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

I test drove one before I bought my GTI as well. Great handling but definitely needs the turbo. Lacking in power in comparison. Even though they state similar HP I really had to ring the neck of that scion to get any power. I hear the turbo may be out within a couple years. That will make it a great car.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I wanna BRZ when the STi version comes out!


----------



## Hessy (Nov 27, 2007)

Can I see a close up of the threaded section?
I just made something similar but with allthread and it's a little flimsy.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Awww yeah... Who's you're daddy FRS/BRZ!

This is a custom job mounting a 1upusa rack to the FRS. The head engineer of Ibis, Colin said it was two beer project.

fc


----------



## Hessy (Nov 27, 2007)

That looks REAL nice, I have something similar planned for "bike rack 2.0".
I've found that no matter how stiff the rack is, the threaded hole/bumper support on the car still flexes enough to look scary out the rear view mirror.
I bet tying them together like that goes a long way though!
Do you trust it enough to get sideways with a bike in there?
If so, pics or it didn't happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## hostkiller (Apr 20, 2013)

francois said:


> Awww yeah... Who's you're daddy FRS/BRZ!
> 
> This is a custom job mounting a 1upusa rack to the FRS. The head engineer of Ibis, Colin said it was two beer project.
> 
> fc


Do you know how much is it? I'm really interested in this setup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolande (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Francois, do you think a 29er will fit in there (Anthem in small). I'm thinking on getting this car but I never thought it will be so hard to get a bike rack. On the other hand the rack from the Ibis guy look soo great I'll buy it if they make it


----------



## dolande (Jan 16, 2010)

Waiting for my seasucker
Anthem 29er small


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ With room to spare.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*some pics from a Sedona trip this past weekend.*

























Some nice looking bike racks, I will have to give it some thought???


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

Incidentally, both Curt and U-Haul make receiver hitches for the FR-S/BRZ now. They were initially different styles, but U-Haul has "updated" theirs to match the Curt. Possibly because the old design required removal of the bumper skin and support beam to install (the Curt-style does not). Just thought it was relevant! I'm still deciding between one of those, or a custom setup (of which there are many).


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I posted pic of mine with custom setup using the Yakima high roller in another thread. In hindsight I would have gone with the 1 up if I had known. The rods I used are 1 1/4 stainless rod taken to a local machinist with the OEM tow loop. Told him to make the ends match. Having the taper I'm sure helps over just having a straight threaded rod. 
Btw been loving my FR-s. Interior is no nonsense, everything important is easily accessible. Radio may look ugly, but works well. No touch screen is good, I can navigate the controls by feel! Seat is awesome, wheel excellent (it's almost exact same dimensions as Momo in my other car) brake pedals is a little removed from gas, can't be helped in this age of litigation I guess.


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

1upUSA quik rack on FT86 trailer hitch:


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

What hitch is that? Looks much cleaner than the Curt.


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

Custom hidden hitch made by ft86club member kask2_6.0


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

I just joined the site. I'm using a graber trunk rack and it's been working well. Anybody making or selling the tow hook attachments?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooooh boy is this car fun :thumbsup:

https://i1308.photobucket.com/album...3-94d0-47ad-8897-ccf8be601c36_zps5132ffb4.jpg

https://i1308.photobucket.com/album...b-30e4-4d36-9f53-3cd301a27f03_zpsd4756580.jpg

Is anyone using the Curt hitch? Does it hang too low to get out of parking lots and driveways without rubbing? I also tend to hit a bunch of dirt lots when we go riding so I'm concerned about dragging too much.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

gravitylover said:


> Oooooh boy is this car fun :thumbsup:
> 
> https://i1308.photobucket.com/album...3-94d0-47ad-8897-ccf8be601c36_zps5132ffb4.jpg
> 
> ...


Generally on cars with air-dams and front splitters, you do not blindly/haphazardly drive over transitions where the grade changes from flat to steep or the reverse. This generally happens when a driveway or entrance is above/steeper than the road. When this is the case, you drive the car at an angle, so it doesn't see the change head-on and cause the air damn to hit. This is an easy adaptation after you do it for a short while, but you can't treat a sports-car like an SUV. There are some driveways/entrances that you simply will not attempt due to this.

With that said, a receiver that connects to the rear will not be an issue, it will be of a high enough approach-angle that you'd hit the front of the car on a transition before you hit the rear, and if you're really driving like that, it's not going to matter that you have a receiver on there. The same can be said for having the rack attached, sometimes it will limit the approach angle further, but it's usually not going to end up worse than the front of a sports car, so if you're not ramming it head-on into grade transitions, you'll be fine.

I've had two low cars like this with essentially "hidden hitch" type receivers. Never a problem.

The only caveat would be on a poorly designed vehicle with excessive overhang (distance from the tires to the end of the bumper) you do exaggerate this effect, but the BRZ was designed correctly without obnoxious overhang. For some examples of poor overhang, the new 2015 mustang has tons of front overhang. Porsche 911s have lots of rear overhang. To compensate for their rear engine location they make the car about 11 feet wide now too, but that's another story


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Nah, it's not about doing dumb things more a question about a potential problem.

On my '12 Challenger the hitch dragged constantly and that wasn't a low car but it did have a lot of rear overhang so the hitch was way out there behind the back wheels.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

gravitylover said:


> Nah, it's not about doing dumb things more a question about a potential problem.
> 
> On my '12 Challenger the hitch dragged constantly and that wasn't a low car but it did have a lot of rear overhang so the hitch was way out there behind the back wheels.


i don't think a 12 challenger qualifies as having a low front end or being low in general, unless lowered via springs/shocks. That car is massive though and will have massive overhang on both ends like you said, not "well designed" from a sports car point of view at all (weight, tire size, etc).


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Got a rack today, the new Thule Raceway Pro. Thule Raceway Platform 2 Bike 9003PRO - Thule I did a test fit and it seems to be really good but I'm a little concerned about only having the two small hooks at the leading edge of the trunk lid bending it due to how thin and light it is. If anyone has a suggestion how to spread the load I'm all ears. I won't have a chance to really use it until the weekend but I'll get some pics up at that point and give a report.

FYI - I was going to go seasucker but an engineer at SOA strongly recommended not using one due to the thin aluminum roof and the potential damage. He made a good case for coming up with another solution.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

That's the last rack I'd put on a car like that. Get a standard 3 bike Saris BONES if you absolutely need a trunk rack. You can adjust the arms independently to fit weird frame shapes pretty well. All trunk racks will eventually screw up your paint, trunk and bumper. Not necessarily super fast, but it's impossible to prevent this. Those types of racks are best used as an "occasionally supplemental" type thing. The issue with that 9003 would be that it's that much heavier and bulkier and will impart a lot more leverage on your trunk. It's just a bad idea. I'd suggest taking it back.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

gravitylover said:


> Got a rack today, the new Thule Raceway Pro. Thule Raceway Platform 2 Bike 9003PRO - Thule I did a test fit and it seems to be really good but I'm a little concerned about only having the two small hooks at the leading edge of the trunk lid bending it due to how thin and light it is. If anyone has a suggestion how to spread the load I'm all ears. I won't have a chance to really use it until the weekend but I'll get some pics up at that point and give a report.
> 
> FYI - I was going to go seasucker but an engineer at SOA strongly recommended not using one due to the thin aluminum roof and the potential damage. He made a good case for coming up with another solution.


Roof's not aluminum, the only aluminum panel on this car is the hood. But it is thin. You really hear the rain. Rumour has it the glass is thin too, but I'm not sure about that one.
I can tell you the paint is soft/thin. Scratches easy.
That rack's a neat idea, but I wouldn't use it on a car you really care about.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought that's what he said but I was driving while we were talking and you can't hear so much of the stuff on the phone while you're rolling in this car unless you have the volume up really high and then it's annoying (and even more distracting.) I know I heard thin and don't do it.

More like give back not bring back. We'll see. They are pretty comfortable with it not being a problem and they cover damage so I'm game to try. I like the 2 minutes on/off and locked to the car aspect. Hanging racks don't work too well because of how low you're starting out and with a small frame or full squish bike you need to use a fake top tube so they hang even lower. Saris says no to the Bones anyway. If it doesn't work I will do a single and use the tow hooks method.


----------



## Mattcz (May 26, 2005)

Test drove one on Tuesday. WANT!!!!!! Need about 6 to 8 months before I can buy.
Hauling bikes is a concern but it's a Damn nice car.


----------



## andrewkissam (Jan 3, 2014)

I want to know why Toyota marketed their version of the car under the Scion name. I and many others tend to look at Scion as a brand for teenagers, immature people, or both. I would have much more respect for Toyota's take on the car if the sold it as a Toyota.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

A rose by any other name...

It's essentially the same car as the Toyota GT86 with a different badge and slight color variance. I don't know the exact reason, but Scion is the "sporty" brand here in the US and it makes sense for it under that name. "Toyota" stopped making fun-to-drive cars a long time ago.

The Suby and Scion/Toyo versions differ in spring rates and some equip options, but they are very much the same other than that.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Scion is in no way the "sporty" brand in the US. As an outsider looking in, meaning I don't give a **** about Toyota or Scion, I definitely view Scions as crappy little cars for teenagers and recent college dropouts. If I was looking at either of these similar cars, I'd opt for the Subaru just because of it being a Subaru.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Mattcz said:


> Test drove one on Tuesday. WANT!!!!!! Need about 6 to 8 months before I can buy.
> Hauling bikes is a concern but it's a Damn nice car.


Love mine, it's a drivers car for sure. No fancy bells & whistles or luxuries beyond what's expected in today's marketplace. Bike carrying solutions exists. I've carried two 5-6" travel FS 26" bikes and two guys with gear in it. 
For work I've carried 6' ladder & wiring installation gear in it. Kinda funny that I'm the one who has to take that ladder as it won't fit in the other guys four door civic.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

andrewkissam said:


> I want to know why Toyota marketed their version of the car under the Scion name. I and many others tend to look at Scion as a brand for teenagers, immature people, or both. I would have much more respect for Toyota's take on the car if the sold it as a Toyota.


Because Toyota decided a couple of years ago that the young kids didn't want to buy cars with the same badge as the bland appliances that their parents drove, so therefore Scion was born. At least Honda and Nissan still had some fun cars at the time, but after the end of the Celica and the MR2/MR-S Toyota didn't have one car that was in any way sporty and lost huge market share with new, young buyers.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

4 1/2 months in and I've decided that this car is too much fun :thumbsup: I can't wait for warmer weather so I can ditch the winter tires and really get out and play with it. I haven't driven it in temps over about 50 degrees yet and only had the stock shoes on it for two weeks. Thankfully they were pretty shot when I got the car so it should be a drift monster for a few weeks while I use them up. Trying to decide what to get to replace them with. Kinda thinking of going with 16's and 205/55's for a slightly softer ride on the wonderful roads here and being a touch narrower they should help the slidey, tail happy nature of the car as well as give it a more classic sports car look.

As far as bike haulability, the rack I got fits great but won't work. The trunk lid is super thin and flexy and there is no support at the leading edge where the straps hook on. You can see it flexing in the rear view mirror! I have a curt hitch on the way so I can use real racks.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

They are great little fun cars but the engine is the weak point and im not talking about power since its a very light car, specially if you put in on a diet like i did mine. I bought mine and tracked it after breaking it in and started building a little track machine. 6 months later and around 20 track days later my first engine blew up. The car was bone stock and had nothing but a high flow cat, exhaust, and trd intake. Everything else went into suspension, brakes, cage, weight reduction, etc. Apparently the engine was developed by subaru but the direct injection was developed by Toyota. The weak link is the fuel injector seals that get too hot and melt after driving spiritedly or at a track. Injector seal leaks, cylinder gets hot and you end up with a hole in the piston. Toyota tried to deny the warranty saying i tracked the car when they advertised it on a racetrack and putting 4 track wheels and tires in the trunk and they said my car was modified and thats why i destroyed the engine. I fought them and won since they could not prove boltons caused my injector seal to leak, the engine was replaced after 2 months of sitting at toyota and i as warned that if i blew another engine it would not be covered by warranty. 5 track days later i get a misfire and engine code on my drive from the track to my house. Took it and it was another faulty direct injection seal. After that i sold the car and wished the new owner good luck. I had high hopes for this car being the perfect fun reliable track toy but they were ended by the engine. Car was very respectable at the track for the small amount of power it had. Make sure you invest in cooling if you plan on doing auto-x, spirited driving, or track work since the heat is what melts the injector seals. Here is a thread with tons of info on the issue, i was not the only one with issues Direct Injector Failure Poll - Scion FR-S Forum | Subaru BRZ Forum | Toyota 86 GT 86 Forum | AS1 Forum - FT86CLUB . Here is a video and some pics of her before i sold it:


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

It was stories like yours that convinced me to go Subaru CPO rather than new. I got 7/100 rather than 3/36-60 and the car was dealer serviced before I got it so unless I mod it they will cover the engine to 100,000 miles. I have no plans to do anything other than tires and I bought the service plan to cover required maintenance for 50k and will probably bump that right out to the end of the warranty. If I keep the car after that I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I put the summer tires back on mine today. So happy to have my sticky tires and light wheels back on.


----------

